# Might have to give this a try.



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 8, 2008)

Found this interesting version of a combo wrench on roadietools.com. Hmm, solid steel (not aluminum!) and only $22. Take that Ultimate Focus Tool.


----------



## len (Apr 8, 2008)

I like this one better, but that's why there's 31 flavors http://www.wingnutspanner.co.uk/


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah....more and more silly tools when all you need is a good old C-wrench and not some silly thing created to eat up your drinking money.

If you're going to waste money on a tool waste it on this
http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=15392


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Ah....more and more silly tools when all you need is a good old C-wrench and not some silly thing created to eat up your drinking money.
> If you're going to waste money on a tool waste it on this
> http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=15392



You have not had to attempt to get a wing nut off with broken wings because people torque the hell out of them.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 8, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> You have not had to attempt to get a wing nut off with broken wings because people torque the hell out of them.


Completly untrue...I have many a time.

I stand by my previous statement.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 8, 2008)

The only reason I'd buy the tool I posted is because of price.

I am still loyal to my 6" and 8" C-wrenches.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The only reason I'd buy the tool I posted is because of price.
> I am still loyal to my 6" and 8" C-wrenches.



I love my 6" C wrenches. Not only are they good for lights, but also for pounding down nails, breaking off screw heads and bashing annoying actors/ techs/designers and on and on. I'd be lost without mine.

Char5lie


----------



## len (Apr 8, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Ah....more and more silly tools when all you need is a good old C-wrench and not some silly thing created to eat up your drinking money.
> 
> I've seen many a quarter-lock bolt on a Martin Omega clamp get broken off because of a c-wrench. Done it a few times myself. Which is why I have the wing nut wrench. It's the only wrench I allow used on my Martin fixtures, except for fingers.


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2008)

len said:


> Grog12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah....more and more silly tools when all you need is a good old C-wrench and not some silly thing created to eat up your drinking money.
> ...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey wood butchers, how about a thumper?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Hey wood butchers, how about a thumper?



OMG - I so need to get a couple of these for the shop. What a great little tool. Come to think of it - they wouldn't be so bad for rehearsals either.

I think I love you, G Man.

Char5lie


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 9, 2008)

I know, right. Why break your hand? 

I know I'm a sparky, but I've done enough carping to appreciate such a tool.

G man. I like that.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been eyeing the handleless deadblow for a while now. As far as the posted tool I'm still partial to the ultimate focus tool, I've started to get rather good with the pin splitter and it makes over torqued par can handles much nicer as I've found the handles that are over torqued tend to also be the ones that have little sharp edges on them.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Found this interesting version of a combo wrench on roadietools.com. Hmm, solid steel (not aluminum!) and only $22. Take that Ultimate Focus Tool.


I have one similar (original Stagestick)--it's heavy, and I seldom use it. I think I might be inclined to use this more. Except in rare cases, wingnuts should only be finger tightened. I made my own one of these, (or similar, can't remember where I copied the design from a theatre specialty tool supplier) that I do find useful for butchered threads.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 9, 2008)

The first this you posted is the other tool I have been looking at. I want something for wingnuts, especially for the wingnuts on Lightsource cheeseburgers. That's my reasoning for buying such a "specialty" tool.


----------

